# Meter profiling and internal correction tables



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello again! 

Something I'm having a hard time reconciling is the fact that colorimeters such as the C6 or i1pro contain internal correction tables of some sort in order to deal with the differences among different display types, but there is also the process of profiling your colorimeter to your spectrophotometer. Does anyone understand the interplay between these 2 ideas? 

It is my understanding that the internal correction tables cannot be updated by the user, but only by the manufacturer/provider. ? And the C6 is the only meter that this can be done to while in the field? 

Okay, so if I were to purchase a Colormunki and an i1 Display Pro, what are the internal correction tables on the i1DP doing if I am profiling it with my Colormunki on the same particular display? Is it correct to assume that the profiling process only affects the Calman software itself, so that, in a way, the Calman software is now using a sort of "virtual correction table" (internal only to my computer) for that particular calibration _session_? 

If this is happening, and the software is using it's own correction table, then would the internal firmware correction tables in the colorimeter be negated or bypassed in some way? Are they still useful? In other words, what is the reason for the internal correction tables? To allow the owner to get by without a spectro until the owner either eventually buys a spectro, or sends the colorimeter back in for recalibration (updating to the tables?)?

And quickly, what does the profiling procedure entail? A series of colored screens along with a white screen? Something of that nature? 

Whew! I wore myself out! I hope this thread helps someone else as well! I looked for this information on the Internets but I just pooped out. lol Sometimes it's hard to find what you're looking for with all the information overload... 

Thanks always,
Jonathan

P.S. Also... lol :R ... is calibration of the colorimeter itself only something that can be done by the manufacturer? So when someone says "I calibrated my colorimeter with my spectro" they probably meant profiling, and that only created a new table in the Calman software memory? Okay, I'll let you guys go now. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

You're basically correct on all counts. With few exceptions of internal tables being right for a particular display you're always better off profiling your colorimeter from a spectro except for a low light reading spectro like a Jeti in which case you'd just use the Jeti.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes!! Woohoo I'm right! I win!! :rofl2:

just kidding. Thank you for confirming that for me! I'm definitely getting a spectro first! 

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Eyeone Pro (spectro) for accuracy, colorimeter for speed. If you can only get one, go for accuracy.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice. The i1 Basic Pro is the meter that I'm shooting for, exactly. I can only afford the free software right now, but I'm learning how to use it. I quite like it! (HCFR) Very good work these people have put into this free software. No-nonsense. I just hope I can get the i1 to work with HCFR.. hope it isn't too far out of date..


----------

